
This Physicist Says Consciousness Could Be a New State of Matter - ptrptr
https://www.sciencealert.com/this-physicist-is-arguing-that-consciousness-is-a-new-state-of-matter
======
basicplus2
I think the cause for this belief is the particle nonsensium

